# How the Aisin 6-speed Diesel Cruze transmission works



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Here is a PPT slide show illustrating *how* the 6-speed Aisin-Warner AF40-6 in the diesel Cruze works (called a *Ravignaux*/*Le Pelletier *arrangement):

• http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...=86WXrGlb6hSj_b5Ycf6H0w&bvm=bv.57155469,d.cGU

...here is a video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Vtic2squqU

...here is an exploded diagram: http://parts.nalleygmc.com/images/parts/gm/fullsize/100401GM04-674.JPG

...and, here is a parts listing: https://www.automaticchoice.com/Catalogue/aw_tf80sc.pdf


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sup Tucson , You really like the aisin - warner Transmission in the Diesel Cruzen , Great stuff . I really like that exploded view .


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I understand about 1% of this. Automatic transmissions are made of fairy dust and magic. LOL


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> I understand about 1% of this. Automatic transmissions are made of fairy dust and magic. LOL


LOL I clicked on the power point because everything else was blocked from work and I didn't understand a single thing either. I got lost when it said dual clutch and then begin to see clutch 3 and 4 reduced sun planetary


----------



## minsik (Oct 24, 2013)

Kudos for colllecting some info as can never have enough information. 
thanks for this.

Minsik


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

FWIW, I'm seriously HOPING the Aisin-Warner diesel Cruse tranny is MUCH BETTER than our GM gasoline HydraMatic Cruze tranny!

It "looks" to be a *dual-clutch *(similar to the european *ZF*) transmission.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm not seeing any components that are beyond a hydraulicly controlled clutch pack trans......what are you seeing that hints of a dual clutch?
As far as the hydramatic 6 speed as opposed to the AISIN 6 speed, the Hydro depends on a continually changing algorthym(SP?)
The AISIN design is a fixed program, based on road speed/load/throttle position and has no learning capacity.

The hydromatic is a good trans from a mechanical standpoint.....I don't think there have been any hard part failures on this forum.
But the TCM is a unneccessary bit of overkill IMO....I have no clue what GM is trying to accomplish with the design other than make Hydromatic look bad.
I am told the partial nuetral feature has been removed for 2014......that in itself created too many concerns.

Good units the AISINS......used to be the laughing stock of the industry.....might have been called JATCO back in the 80's......proof if you shovel enouph money into something it'll pan out.

Rob


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Robby said:


> I'm not seeing any components that are beyond a hydraulicly controlled clutch pack trans......what are you seeing that hints of a dual clutch?
> As far as the hydramatic 6 speed as opposed to the AISIN 6 speed, the Hydro depends on a continually changing algorthym(SP?)
> The AISIN design is a fixed program, based on road speed/load/throttle position and has no learning capacity.
> 
> ...


I read Dual Clutch in the google links power point since that was the only thing that I could open. Now that I click on it today, the words "Dual Clutch" are no longer there.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Ah, I see,

Well guess that would cause confusion ay?

Rob


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Quoted from the GM Powertrain website:

_"AISIN-WARNER F40 SIX-SPEED FWD/AWD AUTOMATIC (MDK) 
_
_The Aisin-Warner AF40-6 is a compact, lightweight, electronically controlled six-speed automatic transaxle for front-wheel-drive and all-wheel-drive applications. A unique combination of a conventional five-pinion planetary gear set and a compound Ravignaux gear set – known as a Le Pelletier arrangement – makes the AF40-6 very lightweight and compact. Shifts are managed by a sophisticated transmission control module (TCM) that oversees clutch-to-clutch actuation, while gear changes are accomplished by *one clutch engaging* the instant the *clutch* from the previous gear *disengages*.
__
The AF40-6 uses a six-element, dual-stage torque converter with a lock-up clutch that helps optimize fuel economy." _[bold emphasis mine]

• *source*: http://www.gmpowertrain.com/VehicleEngines/PowertrainProducts.aspx


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

All autos utilize one clutch disengage/one clutch engage shift method.....they just decided to write it into the definition for some reason.

They did a good job of making me read it twice.
Rob


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I don't understand too much of it but it's very interesting!


----------

